# Incra suppliers in UK



## markturner (19 Aug 2013)

Hi, I am considering buying some of the Incra range of products and see only 2 sellers here, Rutlands who carry about 4 items and the woodworkers workshop, who I emailed last week and they have yet to get back to me, plus the website does not seem very up to date.....

What are the options here? Specifically, want to utilise some of their stuff as accessory fences etc on my new Felder CF741 pro, but its tricky to see from the websites etc how best to achieve this. Would be ideal to visit somewhere that has the stuff to look at or talk to anyone who has done this. I have registered and looked on the FOG group and there are people there who have but its a real pain navigating the site , there is no specific sub forums etc, finding the relevant stuff in all the posts is a bit daunting......

Cheers, Mark


----------



## iNewbie (20 Aug 2013)

Tilgear had some Incra items in. TBH - I'd just contact Roger at WW. He's knowledgable and helpful - he could talk the hind legs off a donkey on the phone though. :mrgreen:


----------



## devonwoody (20 Aug 2013)

send an email to incra in the states and request their European agents lists?

Otherwise Amazon usa should have some incra items?


----------



## Harbo (20 Aug 2013)

I've found it best to deal with WW on the phone - Roger is very nice to deal with but not the best with computers? 

Rod


----------



## Grahamshed (20 Aug 2013)

Hmmm. I posted earlier but it didn't appear.
I have been wanting to look at the Incra Ibox but cannot find it over here.
Really surprising how difficult Incra stuff is to find in the UK.


----------



## custard (20 Aug 2013)

Hello Mark,

this guy does the full Incra range in the UK, I've had some Micro Fence stuff from him and he's reliable enough although delivery can be a bit on the slow side,

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/Pa ... Fence.html

By the way, how are you getting on with the CF741? Have you got a copy of the Felder "Unofficial Survival Guide" from David Best, it's not cheap but it's a superb resource and well worth the money.


----------



## Peter Sefton (20 Aug 2013)

Dear Mods I hope I can clarify the position of Wood Workers Workshop without being censured.

Hi Mark and forum members

I can announce that Roger Phebey of Wood Workers Workshop has retired and we have taken over the reins.

Roger established Wood Worker Workshop some 16 years ago and has built up an enviable reputation as a supplier of quality wood working tools that are not available on the high street. I am very pleased to say that we have taken ownership of the business and all its stock as of last week (several hundred products). As the new owners of the business, we will be carrying on his good work to ensure the Wood Workers Workshop continues to offer the same high levels of service that its customers are used to, backed up with in-depth knowledge about all of the products we sell.

We apologise for the delay in responding to you personally and anyone else on the forum for the tardiness of our replies, Roger has been working hard with us ironing out the telecoms and emails issues of the switch over, he will continue to work with us over the next few months passing on his many years’ worth of experience and product knowledge.

We are integrating the two businesses into one, which will ultimately become Wood Workers Workshop and with a single online ecommerce web site where the products can be viewed and purchased, and will be demonstrated at the furniture school workshops from where the tool shop is based (viewing by appointment please)

In the very near future you will be able to buy all the brands securely online and have technical back up and information via email and telephone on 01684 594683.

Please bear with us as we link the two businesses and update the web site. Eventually the two sites will become one and accessed by
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk
We have started populating our existing website with some Wood Workers Workshop products complementing our own at
http://www.peterseftontoolshop.com
Telephone 01684 594683

I am also very pleased to say that Garry Rowberry a talented maker and former student of mine has joined the tool shop and will be running it on a day to day basis and be the main point of contact, whilst working with Roger to become our American product genius. We have access to the full range of Incra and Woodpecker products and if not in stock we can add orders to our next delivery, which may be coming around soon as we have already sold out of a couple of products including the new I Box.

As former Wood Workers Workshop customers ourselves, we are extremely excited about the opportunities afforded by our new venture. We will be stocking the same extensive range offered by Roger, as well as introducing some new lines which have been specifically developed for us by some of England’s leading tool manufacturers along with the Brimarc range.
We will be updating the existing website http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk over the next few months to offer an online shopping facility – in the meantime we can be contacted by telephoning 01684 594683 or by emailing [email protected].

Thanks for your patience and continued support

Peter


----------



## custard (20 Aug 2013)

Peter, so should I contact you about further Micro Fence orders?

Thanks


----------



## Grahamshed (20 Aug 2013)

Thats nice to know Peter. Thank you.


----------



## Peter Sefton (20 Aug 2013)

custard":nxxbe1e5 said:


> Peter, so should I contact you about further Micro Fence orders?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Custard
We have taken over the full range from Roger including Easy wood tools, Micro Fence, Mortice Pal, Router Raiser and Extreme extension, WoodPecker, and Walko along with the American Router boss :!: . For the best source of information on these products you may wish to visit the American manufacturer’s own websites until we manage to extract all the videos and up to date information on to our own website (this may take some time  ) 
Roger will continue with the Legacy products only and his new contact details are [email protected].
Please feel free to ring Garry on our Tool shop number 01684 594683 for any enquires but bear with him - the phone has been busy and we are working to pull all the information together.

Cheers Peter


----------



## markturner (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the update Peter, I am in touch with with Garry, rgds, Mark

Custard, liking the machine so far, bit surprised at how saws of this design lack a safe and effective method of ripping without shelling out thousands for extra parts, I have orederd the survival guide, it should arrive soon. love the sliding carriage, when I finish my modifications, it should be great...!!


----------

